# Bostick Subwoofer



## claw-b (Aug 28, 2009)

I was offered a pair of Bostwick 10dcl24 D class subwoofers (10 inch) today by a friend. They are brand new and have never been taken out of the box. I don't know anything about them and literature is non existent. Are these good subs, when were they last made, and what is a fair price for them. He's asking $200 for both.

Thanks


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

perhaps they are bostWick?


----------



## claw-b (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, are you familiar with them?


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a Bostwick 12 in a band pass box. I really liked it. 
But I think the real question is does this fit your needs. I don't think they are going get real low nor real loud. Is that ok? Also not knowingthe specs can lead to frustration in what type of box to build or building a box that does not work. I personally think you could find a very nice single 12 for that price. Put in a well tuned ported enclosure (make sure it's specs are for a ported enclosure) and it will be just as loud just as muxlsical and lower than those tens. 

Of the cuff $200 sounds too high to me for that age sub. They were good quality but budget oriented subs.


----------



## claw-b (Aug 28, 2009)

I am looking for sq oven spl. It will be an oldschool system building on my linear power 2502 and 5403 I had in my last setup 10 years ago. How old would those subs be? The little bit of info I have seen on these shows them as having an original msrp of +-349.00, which can be totally deceiving.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

You may try contacting SJA/Atomic speakers I believe they were the build house for Bostwick, they may be able to fill in the blanks.
If I remember right there was a chain in Texas that had these built and distributed them, that is no longer in buisness.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know who made that series, but Credence has some Bostwick HD 10's for next to nothing. I have no idea how long Credence built subs for Bostwick.

Clearance Corner

you have to scroll down a little.


Edit: Wow, i didn't know Bostwick was still in business in any way. Those subs look to be current.
www.bostwick.com

Those may well be Atomic built.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

This is what Bass Box Pro has for the DCL 10:
Company: Bostwick
Model: DCL 10
Available = Yes
Last update: 25-May-2003
Type: Standard one-way driver
Comment: D Class Subwoofer series
Shape: Round
Piston Type: Cone
Voice Coil: Dual voice coil.
Fs = 30.64 Hz
Vas = 1.112 cu.ft
Xmax = 0.437 in
Xmax (parallel) = 0.437 in
Xmax (series) = 0.437 in
Z = 2 ohms
Z (parallel) = 1 ohm
Z (series) = 4 ohms
Pe = 125 watts
Pe (parallel) = 250 watts
Pe (series) = 250 watts
Qts (parallel) = 0.25
Qts (series) = 0.25
1-W SPL (parallel) = 87.63
Acoustic data: Not present

Bostwick
125 Old Monroe Rd.
Bogart, GA 30622 U.S.A.
Tel: 706-543-9494
Fax: 706-369-9519
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bostwick.com


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, the subs that you talk about are made by Atomic. You can tell by the vented magnetic gap and blast ventilation. Well constructed subs, but they are the clones of the Atomic subs. Basically, they got different dustcaps. I'd say that you are getting a great deal on them because even the Atomic's would run at least $160 new. How many watts do they handle? 1000?


----------



## claw-b (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks the specs 06blmustanggt


----------

